# Conneaut harbor/breakwalls/slip/river 10/14



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Fished Conneaut breakwalls/harbor/slip and river Thursday ! With the warm weather and record high water temps for this time of year it’s got the fish all messed up ! Fish that came in have either gone way upstream or back out into the lake looking for cooler water ! It was a tough day of fishing ! fished everywhere and only managed 1 Steelhead but the smallmouth are everywhere ! It’s the most smallmouth I have ever caught trolling for steelhead ! Hopefully fall returns soon ! Even got buzzed by a C-130 ! Plane was a lot lower that picture shows and I could see the tops of both wings as he was banked and flying over !


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Government spying on you,


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Ron Y said:


> Government spying on you,


Yes ! Lol the eye in the sky !


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Looks like a great day on the water!


----------



## wetlander (Jul 12, 2012)

See the Woodworth launch . Did you get under the swing bridge or launch at the harbor to fish the break walls?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

wetlander said:


> See the Woodworth launch . Did you get under the swing bridge or launch at the harbor to fish the break walls?


. Launched in the harbor and was able to get under the swing bridge ! Made it by 8/10” inchs


----------



## wetlander (Jul 12, 2012)

I know it's a tight fit. Last time we tried it, this spring, we chickened out. Scary when you see how deteriorated and rusty it looks from below.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

How far up the creek can you take the boat?


----------



## wetlander (Jul 12, 2012)

Just upstream past the Woodworth Rd launch. There is a railroad overpass called the arches. That's about as far as you can go.


----------

